# Potential Stock Plan



## RCShevalier (Oct 6, 2015)

I have a fifty gallon that I have been considering stocking with the following fish:

4 Swordtails (1 male, 3 female)
6 Panda Cories
1 Bristlenose Pleco
1 Dwarf Gourami
2 Angelfish

Will these fish be compatible? Is the aquarium overstocked, or is there the potential for a couple more fish?

Appreciate any thoughts or recommendations.


----------



## Dervie (Sep 22, 2014)

You have more than enough room. I have a 29g with similar fish + more. Also, they're compatible as well. No aggressors.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Can dwarf gouramis and Angelfish be together? I've never had that combo but with a 50 gallon... that is plenty of enough room to ease aggression anywho. I think you should be ok mate


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Kimchi24 said:


> Can dwarf gouramis and Angelfish be together? I've never had that combo but with a 50 gallon... that is plenty of enough room to ease aggression anywho. I think you should be ok mate


I have 4 angels and a pair of pearl gouramis in my tank and they totally ignore each other, I think your fine with that combo


----------



## RCShevalier (Oct 6, 2015)

Some edits to my potential stock plan. Would this work:

4 Swordtails 
6 Cories (TBD based on price and availability)
1 Bristlenose Pleco
1 L144 Pleco
1 Dwarf Gourami
6 Black Neon Tetras
6 Rummynose Tetras

Would you add anything else if this was your aquarium? What would you add?


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Looks good to me but you may want to look into a pair of gouramis, I've been told they do better in pairs. To be honest I've never tested this theory by only having one  You may also want to consider your ratio of live bearers, make sure you have more females then males. I'm assuming you're wanting 2 pairs when you list 4 swordtails but you may want to consider adding a 3rd female bringing the total to 5. I haven't kept live bearers in a long time so maybe someone with more experience will weigh in


----------



## RCShevalier (Oct 6, 2015)

Wiccandove said:


> Looks good to me but you may want to look into a pair of gouramis, I've been told they do better in pairs. To be honest I've never tested this theory by only having one  You may also want to consider your ratio of live bearers, make sure you have more females then males. I'm assuming you're wanting 2 pairs when you list 4 swordtails but you may want to consider adding a 3rd female bringing the total to 5. I haven't kept live bearers in a long time so maybe someone with more experience will weigh in


I would not be opposed to getting a female dwarf gourami, I have just never seen them available, and I hear that the males tend to not get along with each other. As well as gouramis from other species. Would you agree?

As for the swordtails, I currently have 1 male and 2 females + 1 unsexed baby. If the baby turns out to be a male I will be sure to add another female.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Oh sorry, yes I meant a male and a female. it is unfortunate that a lot of store only tend to carry males of certain species of fish because they are more colourful then the females. However, you could always get a male from one store and a female from another lol.


----------



## MBen89 (Jul 24, 2015)

Wow this plan is actually pretty darn good lol I might base my stocking plan on it with some tweaks. The only potential issue with your plan is plecos get territorial. I would not place two plecos in a tank together unless it was 150 gallons or more, but that's just me.

Post a picture of your tank once it's fully stocked. I'd love to see it/


----------

